
Ask HN: eBay but Mostly for Developers? - behnamoh
Developers use many devices (e.g. keyboards, mice, monitors, etc.) and sometimes the costs are too high. (e.g., Apple&#x27;s Magic Keyboard is $94). Do you know of any platform that connects developers to potential buyers who are interested in their gadgets? There are sellers on eBay, etc., but I&#x27;d trust a fellow developer more than them.
======
PaulHoule
Let's see, you might pound on a $100 keyboard for two years, maybe 4000
working hours, that is 2.5 cents an hour.

If that's the way you think you aren't certainly valuing yourself and the only
way I would count on you valueing me is if I use force.

------
giantg2
Some forums have marketplaces. I haven't looked for any technology related
ones, so I can't give you any examples.

I use a keyboard that costs <$20, a 13 year old laptop,and 8 year old desktop.
I'm cheap and don't upgrade unless there's a compelling reason.

------
gauchojs
/r/mechmarket looks like a working model of this but only for mechanical
keyboards

------
29athrowaway
Choose:

\- A decent, ergonomic keyboard

\- Reduced productivity, pain/discomfort, physical therapy, wrist brace,
etc...

~~~
potta_coffee
What are some decent ergonomic keyboards? I've been using "60%" keyboards with
mechanical switches, can't go back to the cheap rubber switches but I need a
new kb and I'd like something more ergonomic.

